# All the raw feeders....



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I am looking in to this as Lola is getting to the change over age. It's something that's always lingered in the back of my mind. Any views suggestions are welcome! Positive and negative! I need constructive feedback here! Thanks in advance!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

As you know, Molly's always been a fussy bugger with her food but this has improved enormously post spay.

I used to feed natural instinct but she was fussy on the flavours and I found I was wasting a fair amount of it. 

She LOVES tripe ... The smell is awful. 

Anyway, she normally has one or two chicken wings (depending on size)for one of her meals and at the moment Is having the Prize Choice Minced Tripe from PAH for the other meal..not actually sure if its decent quality or not and There are other suppliers of raw minces in various flavours but for now she appears to enjoy it so sticking with it. 

I Also try and give her some fish at least once a week. I know people also suggest a little liver, heart, offal as a good addition to the diet too. 

My way is by no means optimal and a bit DIY. I know she's not having much in the way of carbs/fruit & veg but have read quite a few links that Colin and Karen provided and not all raw feeders believe that dogs need this in their diet...you should look at what Karen (wilfiboy) prepares ... very impressive indeed. Will find the link. 

I feed approx 2-3% of her weight per day as she's nearly one now so prob nearer the adult proportions. 

It is a minefield Ruth, i'm always open to new suggestions as I'm very much the novice in this area.

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is the link...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7423&highlight=feeding


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you so much Mairi!! Your great! X


----------



## Cockapoomummy2be (Jan 1, 2013)

DAF is a good website http://www.daf-petfood.co.uk for raw feeding

I haven't tried it but looks good to me, I wanted to try it but my vet said it wasn't good


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have given me no end of trouble over food as they are extremely fussy eaters. 

I rotate Natural instinct (with tripe), Nature diet and Fish for dogs (which are all ideal for raw feeders) with my own homemade food for their breakfast ( tuna, sardines, meat offal, eggs, cottage cheese, fruit & veg etc) They get 'raw meaty bones' for tea every day. I find these combinations go very well together and never upset their tummies unlike others I have tried. What mine thrive on is variety but through trial and error I always stick with this combination and it suits them very well.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I am a raw feeder and love it! Honey has fish once a week for breakfast she has ready made raw food and for dinner 2 chicken wings, she is 1 now and never had any health problems, ear infections etc, she loves her food, the plus side is her poo hardly smells, she never farts and her coat is amazing, I say go for it! X


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I do love raw feeding and highly recomend it. We too have small dry poo, and no wind at all. 

We are still using natural instinct, which is really great but I am looking into changing this soon just because it's a little pricey. I'm slightly aprehensive about changing it because Coco really laps up all the flavours, but I'm going to research natures diet next.

Good luck whatever you choose!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I mainly use Berriewoods as they are much cheaper than NI...

But still give some NI meals as I believe it is possibly better quality and a dash of stuff that I can pick up cheap in the supermarket / butcher!!

http://www.berriewoodwholesale.co.uk/sec/5782/Berriewood-BARF-Diet/


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have just placed an order with this company.

They have the correct ratio of Meat/bone/offal already prepared in their minces
so possibly a better choice for the novice raw feeder!!


http://rawtogo.co.uk/


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cockapoomummy2be said:


> DAF is a good website http://www.daf-petfood.co.uk for raw feeding
> 
> I haven't tried it but looks good to me, I wanted to try it but my vet said it wasn't good


Don't listen to your vet! They have very little training in nutrition and are usually on a commission from one of the big kibble suppliers. Do you own research and go with what feels right for you and your dogs x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

We use Berriewoods.Malie also has bones and chicken wings a few days a week.She has bananas,apples,carrots etc in her kong mixed with cream cheese.I also give her sardines and pilchards.I make her treats such as liver cake and sardine biscuits.
XClare


----------



## Bobby's mama (Jan 17, 2013)

*Raw feeding*

Hi, we feed Bobby on raw mince fresh veg and fruit, dog food and a variety of rice, potato or pasta. Bobby is a fussy eater and developed allegies resulting in him scratching all the time. With a process of trial and error it turned out to be fish ( he was on fish for dogs at the time) beef and some pasta. He does tolerate some pasta now but fish and beef are out. Vet said it was a spaniel thing. Since we changed to raw food he has eated much better, is healthy and so active, happy and driving me nuts with an empty bottle at the moment. Good luck.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I suppose my main worry is, will I be giving her all the nutrients she requires? Natural Instinct appeals as its all there. I would love to get in to home cooking.. It's such a mine field!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I feed Max on raw. Lamb. Beef, tripe or chicken mince. Raw chicken wings. As treats he gets carrot and apple, liver (baked) which he loves and fish every so often. Tried him on sardines but he refused them. His teeth are pure White, his coat is rich glossy black, his eyes are bright. His skin is no longer flakey (he was on fish for dogs at the breeders and his skin was very scurfy), he sleeps well, plays well and is very contented. Prize Choice is the company name.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Natural instinct is a great way to start off as its all done for you. You can then supplement it with your own raw feeding if your dog likes it. A lot of vets don't like raw feeding but if you actually ask them why they dont like it its usually because they assume you are going to give them cooked bones which can splinter then get stuck down their throats. It's surprising how little vets actually know about proper raw feeding.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Guys, I really appreciate all of your help! I am finding it difficult to get any of these companies to deliver to Northern Ireland without charging a complete fortune for what has to be overnight delivery. I am endeavouring to find a local stockist!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Might just have to make my own recipes! Gap in the market!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I did have a go at part raw feeding, well chicken wings, bones etcfor quite a while actually ... just decided to move completely to dried food, personal choice, not against raw feeding just love the other brands I choice to feed my dogs really.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks JoJo, I really haven't a clue what I am going to do. I just want the best for Lola and she loves her BH but at times her poos aren't quite firm and it plays in the back of my mind that maybe it doesn't fully agree with her. It has done wonders for her ears and skin though! Oh what to do.....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ruth, don't be afraid to try it....you can always change back if it doesn't suit you or Lola. I went back to kibble for a while but after feeding raw it no longer felt right for me.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Colin, I think I am going to get some samples. Though I am sure Lola will love it! she LOVES food! All food!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I have just placed an order with this company.
> 
> They have the correct ratio of Meat/bone/offal already prepared in their minces
> so possibly a better choice for the novice raw feeder!!
> ...


Oh I Think this will suit me then!!!  

I do like the responsibility of supplying a balanced diet being taken off me somewhat , knowing that it should contain all that is required.

Now it's just a case of finding a flavour that suits the little princess 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Colin, I think I am going to get some samples. Though I am sure Lola will love it! she LOVES food! All food!


Why not even try her with a chicken wing first and see what she thinks or raw mince of some description. I believe all non weight bearing bones are ok to be given raw... You may have a very good butcher nearby 

Such a shame that you struggle so much to get things delivered 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've found Nurturing by Nature has a great choice of minces and mine seem to prefer this to Natural Instinct. There's just something about NI that makes both mine quite literally recoil from it after a while! Unfortunately though Ruth, Nurturing by Nature doesn't supply to Ireland. You're right, there is definitely a gap in the market for someone over there! 

My biggest worry about raw is just getting the balance right but it does make more sense the longer you do it and I tend to think of getting the right ratios over a whole week, rather than each day. Will look at Colin's recommendation! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Oh I Think this will suit me then!!!
> 
> I do like the responsibility of supplying a balanced diet being taken off me somewhat , knowing that it should contain all that is required.
> 
> ...



Don't forget having the bone mixed in is not substitute for a meaty bone....they need them to keep their teeth pearly White

A lot of purist raw feeders don't like minces but I think they are a good foundation and a good basis for the diet to begin with....you can get more adventurous as your confidence grows.

I must admit it is very easy to get hung up on the detail( I know I did!!) but remember the balance doesn't need to be each meal or even each day or week but just over a period of time as that is how a dog would have fed in the wild.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Every company I have contacted have said they either don't deliver to Northern Ireland or that I will have to pay quite a fee for overnight courier! I'm sure there must be someone in Northern Ireland who supplies this sort of food. Northern Ireland companies aren't good about advertising themselves properly. SOO frustrating!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Example... 

I typed BARF Northern Ireland suppliers in to google... This is what I got!!

www.barfni.co.uk/

How frustrating!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I've found Nurturing by Nature has a great choice of minces and mine seem to prefer this to Natural Instinct. There's just something about NI that makes both mine quite literally recoil from it after a while! Unfortunately though Ruth, Nurturing by Nature doesn't supply to Ireland. You're right, there is definitely a gap in the market for someone over there!
> 
> My biggest worry about raw is just getting the balance right but it does make more sense the longer you do it and I tend to think of getting the right ratios over a whole week, rather than each day. Will look at Colin's recommendation! x


I have heard about a number of dogs going off NI. Mine never have and eat it all in seconds....I do agree that some of their minces ( working chicken for example) can be quite sloppy. Berriewood minces are much coarser but most do not contain any bone so you need to factor that in...I give chicken wings in the evening if they have one of their minces for breakfast. Raw to go seems an easier option....will let you know how I get on with it!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Don't forget having the bone mixed in is not substitute for a meaty bone....they need them to keep their teeth pearly White
> 
> A lot of purist raw feeders don't like minces but I think they are a good foundation and a good basis for the diet to begin with....you can get more adventurous as your confidence grows.
> 
> I must admit it is very easy to get hung up on the detail( I know I did!!) but remember the balance doesn't need to be each meal or even each day or week but just over a period of time as that is how a dog would have fed in the wild.


So what meaty bones do you give Colin??
I'm afraid I've not ventured beyond wings and ribs...

I do one meal of bone and one minced tripe or whatever with fish etc in between. 

A little raw veg but not vast amounts of it. 

Also Colin... That bag of treats you were displaying at your cockapoo party .. What was that again ?? Was that training treats?? 

I think you're right about not getting too hung up on ratios etc... At least she's eating the bloomin stuff... That's major PROGRESS   

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Example...
> 
> I typed BARF Northern Ireland suppliers in to google... This is what I got!!
> 
> ...


VERY frustrating


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

RawToGo.... Delivery £38.50!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I put both of mine on Natural Instinct from as early as 10 weeks old and then some DIY raw but recently tried Barking Heads and it's the only thing that has cleaned up Roo's ears! I just wanted to test out BH as I'd heard so much about it and feeding two on NI is a tad expensive. I'm going back to NI and sue DIY raw now and will be interested to see if Roo's ears stay cleaner.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> So what meaty bones do you give Colin??
> I'm afraid I've not ventured beyond wings and ribs...
> 
> I do one meal of bone and one minced tripe or whatever with fish etc in between.
> ...


I too mainly use wings and ribs but also have given carcasses and necks. I also got some bones form Berriewoods which were just called meaty bones - heaven knows what they are but they are big and look like a dog bone should look like ( if you know what I mean).
I have also fed fresh sardines but won't be doing that again in a hurry...they STINK!!!!
I also crack a raw egg(including shell) in to their minces once a week but not cant remember what it is supposed to be good for!!

The treats at the CP party were either dried lung or liver lite from NI.
A good way to get offal in to Ted as he wont eat liver raw ( Betty has no such problems!!).

I sometimes add a bit of Yumega fish oil to their food...but for no particular reason.

From what I have read ( a lot) it is all about varying the diet/protein sources..if you do that you will be pretty sure you are covering all bases.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

NI all the way!! Firm poo, no wind and ' touch wood ' no health problems
I feed Pushca chicken wings when I can get them and I eat a lot of fish so she gets the salmon/ mackerel skin nearly every other day. And she loves avacado so some days mix this with tinned fish for a change.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I too mainly use wings and ribs but also have given carcasses and necks. I also got some bones form Berriewoods which were just called meaty bones - heaven knows what they are but they are big and look like a dog bone should look like ( if you know what I mean).
> I have also fed fresh sardines but won't be doing that again in a hurry...they STINK!!!!
> I also crack a raw egg(including shell) in to their minces once a week but not cant remember what it is supposed to be good for!!
> 
> ...


That's great Colin, thank you 

I keep meaning to do the whole egg but haven't yet..kind of worried that it'll not agree with her, don't know why!! 

...sardines aren't a huge hit here..thankfully . She loves mackerel. 

I too add a little yumega oil sometimes. 

These treats sound interesting...dried lung  

I'm unsure who to go with next ...may try 'Raw to Go' if it contains a little more than the standard raw minces.. I look on the websites however and its a little bamboozling ... You want to order enough so that you're not wasting money on delivery charges but then again I don't want a freezer full of unwanted food!! 

Have got a bit to go on her current minced tripe ...have you heard any reports on PAH Prize Choice Colin? Not sure how it compares in quality to other brands. Wouldn't like to think I'm giving something that's not up to much although at least she eats it!! 

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> That's great Colin, thank you
> 
> I keep meaning to do the whole egg but haven't yet..kind of worried that it'll not agree with her, don't know why!!
> 
> ...



Shame you are not on FB - I belong to a raw feeding group. Lots of really useful advice and there is always some really experienced raw feeders on line that can answer your questions...

Most on the raw feeding group do not rate the PAH ( prize choice??) stuff - it seems to be pretty low quality.

I am lucky that I know my two will eat anything so I have a dedicated freezer just for their food. I buy in quite big quantities so it spreads out the delivery cost and makes feeding quite cheap.
A tub of the cheapest NI is £2.55 for a kilo - but as much as £3.55 for Turkey and tripe....the equivilant Berriewood/ raw to go is is about £1.30 even factoring in the delivery price.
NI go a bit over board on their packaging which is nice but adds to the cot...the stuff you get from other suppliers is just in a plastic bag!!

Raw to go do a sample pack for £15.00 ( + delivery) and you get to try a lot of the different minces...may be worth a try so you can see what our little miss fussy knickers likes


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> NI all the way!! Firm poo, no wind and ' touch wood ' no health problems
> I feed Pushca chicken wings when I can get them and I eat a lot of fish so she gets the salmon/ mackerel skin nearly every other day. And she loves avacado so some days mix this with tinned fish for a change.


Hi Debbie

Be careful with the avacado - in large quantities or if your dog is particularly allergic it can be poisonous to dogs....

Take a look at this link

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/ss/slideshow-foods-your-dog-should-never-eat


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Shame you are not on FB - I belong to a raw feeding group. Lots of really useful advice and there is always some really experienced raw feeders on line that can answer your questions...
> 
> Most on the raw feeding group do not rate the PAH ( prize choice??) stuff - it seems to be pretty low quality.
> 
> ...


Oh really ??!!    ... Maybe I Should make this our last bag then !!! 

I know I've toyed with going back to Facebook ... it def has a lot of good info as well as all the ****!! 

I think I'll order the sample pack and see how we go... Prices do sound good. 

Yes Miss Fussy Knickers will def be the deciding factor  

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mairi, I tried Prize Choice for a while and whist both of mine ate it they were sick on occasion or didn't have firm Poos so I doubt the quality and ended up throwing some of it out. I'm doing a mix of NI/DIY raw and one kibble meal a day at the moment but will probably change to raw2go for all meals as I have tried that before, Obi liked it and had no ill effects. I like the convenience of NI but it's too expensive for two dogs!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

I feed Natural Instinct and Im very happy with it although Alvy will only eat the tripe flavours now after gradually going off all the other flavours. Im really hoping he doesn't go off the tripe as well because like everybody else I like the firm odourless poo it produces. I give him about 1 lamb neck a week and intend to introduce more non NI things now Im a bit more confident in my choice to raw feed. I had been nervous because the vet was very negative about it when I mentioned it. To be honest, she didnt seem to know very much about raw feeding but when a professional tells you that your dog could die from eating bones and you are a first time dog owner (like me), its quite nerve wracking carrying on anyway. She said if her dog wont eat his kibble, she mixes a bit of pedigree chum in. Enough said. Im really glad I made my own decision though as I feel Im feeding my dog the best I possibly can and he's happy and healthy.

p.s Mhairi- Ive got a bag of those NI lung light things in the freezer, Molly can try one tomorrow if she fancies!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Mairi, I tried Prize Choice for a while and whist both of mine ate it they were sick on occasion or didn't have firm Poos so I doubt the quality and ended up throwing some of it out. I'm doing a mix of NI/DIY raw and one kibble meal a day at the moment but will probably change to raw2go for all meals as I have tried that before, Obi liked it and had no ill effects. I like the convenience of NI but it's too expensive for two dogs!


Thanks Clare 

I tried to email for a sample pack that Colin had suggested from raw2go but no response as yet.. Keen to go with it too of Molly likes it. 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

When someone finds a vet that actually recommends RAW feeding I think we should all celebrate! It just shows that they are only taught one way of thinking at vet school and that they are blinkered when it comes to nutrition. Our domestic pet evolved from a wild animal that didn't pop to the supermarket for a bag of Bakers ..... :rant::furious: :tapedshut::talktohand::rant:
ok rant over now...lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:whoo: :fencing: :whoo: :fencing: :whoo:

Go Clare...Go Clare....Go Clare

You're on mighty fine form tonight  

xxx

Ps love all your new pics


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Mairi. It's Friday and I have a glass of wine in hand


----------

